# When success isn't so sweet



## DelightSociety (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been posting on another crafting forum, we all live in the same state, know each other well, chat about all kinds of stuff and meet up often.

Some of us even created our own not for profit org to help crafters. I left earlier this year though to focus on my business and the whole politics was getting to me.

Now, I'm found great success, I have an investor to help launch my products into shops and have been selling great at markets all year. Everyone on the forum has been so supportive...except these org girls. Who have not once said congratulations, or even really acknowledge my existence anymore.  :roll: 

I think 'so what' but at the same time, am very hurt. I thought these people were friends. I've even been giving them free stuff because, well...I thought we were friends.

Anyone else had experiences with frenemies?


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats on your success! It seems that jealousy has reared its ugly head and your "friends" aren't too happy about your business taking off. Don't let it get to you. I'm sure there are many others who are thrilled for you.   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations and {{hugs}} .
  I think that it is jealousy rearing it ugly head . Obviously you worked hard and achieved you dream , good for you . I find it very sad that they can't let themselves be happy for you  . Stay here we are very supportive and friendly  

Kitn


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep focused on your dream and enjoy! 
Don't let others, their opinions or their actions bring you down


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2009)

Chances are it is jealousy.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree it's jealousy, or tall poppy syndrome.
Don't worry about them, you don't need the negative energy in your life, it will taint everything eventually.
Leave them be, move on and be very successful. That is really the best revenge.
Chances are, they've known all along that you would be successful cos your stuff is so good. NO MORE FREEBIES!!!!
Drop 'em!


----------



## topcat (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone DL - move on, move forward, and take this as an excellent learning experience.  You rock!

Tanya


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I agree it's jealousy, or *tall poppy syndrome.*
> Don't worry about them, you don't need the negative energy in your life, it will taint everything eventually.
> Leave them be, move on and be very successful. That is really the best revenge.
> Chances are, they've known all along that you would be successful cos your stuff is so good. NO MORE FREEBIES!!!!
> Drop 'em!



OK,  just gotta ask -- what is tall poppy syndrome???  (it sounds nasty!)

Jude :shock:


----------



## Rosey (Sep 22, 2009)

I was afraid to ask cause I didn't know what that meant either. lol

I'm sorry they are being jerks. Just try to ignore them as best you can. I understand how hurt you must feel but you can't please everyone and I think they are jealous too.


----------



## DelightSociety (Sep 23, 2009)

"Tall poppy syndrome: people of genuine merit are criticised or resented because their talents or achievements elevate them above or distinguish them from their peers."

Maybe it's that. I'm genuinely not being a snobby brat about things, but maybe my excitement is being read that way. Some of the girls are more successful than me, so maybe it's more of a case of the big fish not looking so big anymore. I'm certainly the only one with a company and partner who's investing money in my business.

Or maybe it's the perception that my products aren't handmade (even though they are...by me) and are going mass produced and so I don't fit the mold anymore.

I know one of the girls doesn't like me because I wrote an article for the org saying new crafters haven't the right to charge what more experienced and better crafters do and she criticized me heavily saying I claim handmade is crap and insulted her. 

Lordy...everyone’s right. I don't want them as friends anymore anyway.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you on your success!  I'm sure you have worked very hard to get where you are.  It seems that many people are busy doing their thing...get wrapped up in their world and do not offer support, guidance etc.  But if these so called "friends" have nothing to say to you redgarding your success, then I wouldn't consider any of them a friend.  I believe a true friend, no matter how busy they are, would make time to give a quick call or email to express encouragement and support.  I agree with everyone else...don't waste your valuable time on them.


----------



## carillon (Oct 1, 2009)

DelightSociety said:
			
		

> "I know one of the girls doesn't like me because I wrote an article for the org saying new crafters haven't the right to charge what more experienced and better crafters do and she criticized me heavily saying I claim handmade is crap and insulted her.
> 
> Lordy...everyone’s right. I don't want them as friends anymore anyway.



Ouch.


----------



## pink-north (Oct 1, 2009)

Keep a stiff upper lip and all that. Congrats on your success by the way.


----------

